#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  want to be retired at 60? read the story of this film maker before you decide

## Karikaalan

Most of the people in our society work hard until they are 55 or 60 years of their age.
Here is the story of a filmmaker after his 60. Steven Spielberg is not just a name. It is a brand in Hollywood. He is the man behind the most entertaining movie series Indiana Jones, Jurassic park and Tintin and most artistic films like Schindlers list, ET and saving private ryan. He is now 71 years old. Lets take a look at what he has done after his 60.
*he has directed 7 films after his 60.
*He has worked as executive producer for some important films such as transformer series, men in black 3 and Jurassic world.
*for the 7 films he has directed after 60, he has been nominated for the Oscar 5 times. (4 for best picture and 1 for best director.)
This man didnt take rest yet and he is now directing the 5th part of the magnum opus Indiana Jones which is to be released in 2020. List of his future project is long and he is 71. Thats what passion brings out from a man. A man cannot retire if he is in the correct job which is close to his heart. It will make us work until our last breath.




steven-spielberg-9490621-1-402.jpg

----------


## Bhavya

> Most of the people in our society work hard until they are 55 or 60 years of their age.
> Here is the story of a filmmaker after his 60. Steven Spielberg is not just a name. It is a brand in Hollywood. He is the man behind the most entertaining movie series Indiana Jones, Jurassic park and Tintin and most artistic films like Schindler’s list, ET and saving private ryan. He is now 71 years old. Let’s take a look at what he has done after his 60.
> *he has directed 7 films after his 60.
> *He has worked as executive producer for some important films such as transformer series, men in black 3 and Jurassic world.
> *for the 7 films he has directed after 60, he has been nominated for the Oscar 5 times. (4 for best picture and 1 for best director.)
> This man didn’t take rest yet and he is now directing the 5th part of the magnum opus Indiana Jones which is to be released in 2020. List of his future project is long and he is 71. That’s what passion brings out from a man. A man cannot retire if he is in the correct job which is close to his heart. It will make us work until our last breath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree there is no boundaries to follow your passion.Age, situations, place or health nothing will stop you if you are following your passion .

----------


## Shana

> Most of the people in our society work hard until they are 55 or 60 years of their age.
> Here is the story of a filmmaker after his 60. Steven Spielberg is not just a name. It is a brand in Hollywood. He is the man behind the most entertaining movie series Indiana Jones, Jurassic park and Tintin and most artistic films like Schindler’s list, ET and saving private ryan. He is now 71 years old. Let’s take a look at what he has done after his 60.
> *he has directed 7 films after his 60.
> *He has worked as executive producer for some important films such as transformer series, men in black 3 and Jurassic world.
> *for the 7 films he has directed after 60, he has been nominated for the Oscar 5 times. (4 for best picture and 1 for best director.)
> This man didn’t take rest yet and he is now directing the 5th part of the magnum opus Indiana Jones which is to be released in 2020. List of his future project is long and he is 71. That’s what passion brings out from a man. A man cannot retire if he is in the correct job which is close to his heart. It will make us work until our last breath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the difference between normal human beings and Steven Spielberg. :Smile:

----------


## Shana

> Shana .. 
> this is an motivational article..  and you didn't get motivated


What? :lol:  I was merely stating the obvious fact! He's either a god or an extra-terrestrial humanoid being from another planet! 
If you wanna motivate me with Spielberg, then you're barking the wrong tree :Cool:

----------


## Karikaalan

> What? I was merely stating the obvious fact! He's either a god or an extra-terrestrial humanoid being from another planet! 
> If you wanna motivate me with Spielberg, then you're barking the wrong tree


Extra terrostial humanoid😂😂😂,,,,

----------


## Shana

> Extra terrostial humanoid,,,,


Might have gone overboard with this one. But it suits him!

----------


## Karikaalan

> Might have gone overboard with this one. But it suits him!


Definitely.. it suits him

----------


## Dhiya

Nice to hear his story. I want to share a story about my father's brother. He is owning an Accounting company in colombo but he is 82 now. But my father retired from his 60 from the goverment bank. Then, He is suffering from more health problems. But, His brother is still healthy. There is no end achievement with the age.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Nice to hear his story. I want to share a story about my father's brother. He is owning an Accounting company in colombo but he is 82 now. But my father retired from his 60 from the goverment bank. Then, He is suffering from more health problems. But, His brother is still healthy. There is no end achievement with the age.


Great story. That's how passion works

----------

